
The Terrible Things I Learned by Listening to Police Scanners for 6 Months - dsr12
http://www.vice.com/read/the-mostly-terrible-things-i-learned-by-listening-to-police-scanners-for-six-months-637
======
jimkri
If you ever want to listen to a major cities police scanner listen to
Philadelphia's. The 22nd district is a good one or any south Philly ones are
always intense. The 22nd district is going through some bad crime currently,
its the district that Temple University is located, 2 weeks ago they had the
police officer who was killed, and just last night there was a armed car
robbery for a students car. It's really crazy to listen to what goes on and
what situations some cops go into.

